

Polish Prime Minister - "Our position on ACTA was not thought out" - kolinko
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?ie=UTF8&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=pl&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1735258,0,1,premier-nasze-stanowisko-ws-acta-bylo-nieprzemyslane,wiadomosc.html&usg=ALkJrhi1RoqjOD4GHvnB_A8dRD9OTWsfmw

======
kolinko
This is from today, the translation is quite lousy, but the gist is - the
Polish prime minister, Donald Tusk, admitted that they didn't think ACTA
through before signing. He sent out letters asking other nations to reject the
agreement.

Another article:
[http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?ie=UTF8&#...</a>

